# Blood glucose/Blood pressure/Resting heart rate, post yours here daily!



## Jet Labs (Nov 16, 2021)

I like the idea of everyone keeping track of their blood pressure, blood sugar and RHR daily to help keep everything in check so I'll go first. 

BP, 115/78
HR, 66
BG, 7.5 (after coffee with honey)

Who's next?


----------



## Toadzyyy (Nov 16, 2021)

BP: 121/74
HR: 64
BG: 81 (Fasted at the doctor four days ago)


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 16, 2021)

Yesterday


----------



## Send0 (Nov 16, 2021)

Taken first thing this morning after waking up.

BG = 87
BP = 94/70
HR = 72


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 16, 2021)

Carditone helped alot ... Felt neck for 15secs so 16 or 17 x 4 so 64 or 68. Being carditone infeel great dont feel as nervous or amped anymore.

Not sure if ill take every day or other other day.

Bp yesterday was lile 125 over 55

Dont have a way to check glucose at home.


----------



## eazy (Nov 16, 2021)

bp 100/58
hr 84


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 17, 2021)

Anyone have any success using berberine to lower glucose?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 17, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Anyone have any success using berberine to lower glucose?


Yes, it was effective for me.


Unfortunately, it was equally as effective at giving me mil-spec farts and general GI distress.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes thats too bad read that can happen to some.people.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Anyone have any success using berberine to lower glucose?


Yes, tried it for a while and unlike @TODAY it was not effective for me.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes, tried it for a while and unlike @TODAY it was not effective for me.


You had some issues with insulin sensitivity beforehand, yeah?

My BG has always been normal. The berberine was mostly just a not so fun experiment, but it did lower my fasted BG by a few points.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

TODAY said:


> You had some issues with insulin sensitivity beforehand, yeah?
> 
> My BG has always been normal. The berberine was mostly just a not so fun experiment, but it did lower my fasted BG by a few points.


Yeah, my insulin sensitivity was in pre diabetes land before. So maybe I just expected too much from it.

I tried taking it before every meal, and before bed, and it never seemed to make an obvious difference.


----------



## Toadzyyy (Nov 17, 2021)

I haven't tried berberine, but Alpha-Lipoic Acid dropped my BG from mid 90's to low-mid 80's in about two months time.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 17, 2021)

I take berberine and bromelain with every high protein meal, but that's not for BG control, more as to prevent the GNG cycle from happening to stay in ketosis on a higher protein diet. I only just got my BG meter this past week, so it'll be a few weeks before I can determine if it's having any significant effects on my BG.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 17, 2021)

Berb seems cheap enough to give a shot what dosages you guys running?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 17, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Anyone have any success using berberine to lower glucose?


I tried the most potent Berberine I could find.

When it's super potent like mine was it is some nasty shit. It does work though.

I was making vanilla protein shakes with blueberries at the time. It turned my protein shake from blue/purple to yellow/green. Tasted really bitter and nasty. So if you are going to do Berberine, I do not recommend pulling the capsules apart!

To control blood sugar I use Ceylon cinnamon. It's a much better tasting way to regulate your blood sugar. One pound of Anthony's is $12.49 on Amazon. You only need a small amount like 1/8 or 1/4 teaspoon at a time.

Then my Naturelo One A Day Multivitamin for Men includes Chromium which is also supposed to help.









						10 Supplements to Help Lower Blood Sugar
					

Though supplements may not be able to replace medications used to treat prediabetes and diabetes, some may provide beneficial effects. Here are 10 supplements that may help lower blood sugar.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 17, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Berb seems cheap enough to give a shot what dosages you guys running?


I do 500mg right before meals, usually 3-4x a day. I also take bioperine with it to help increase its absorption.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks ive seen alot of berb on amazon with ceylon cinnamon included


----------



## Send0 (Nov 17, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I do 500mg right before meals, usually 3-4x a day. I also take bioperine with it to help increase its absorption.


I was doing the same, made my own caps. I can confirm what @Skullcrusher said; I would get some slight dust on the outside of the capsule and it tasted like absolute ass. 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 17, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I like the idea of everyone keeping track of their blood pressure, blood sugar and RHR daily to help keep everything in check so I'll go first.
> 
> BP, 115/78
> HR, 66
> ...



Naw
My ass is cheating
Just finished DNP so BG is low as fuck.
Running Lisinopril so BP is rockstar.

I'm taking too many PEDs to consider this fair


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 17, 2021)

118/76, 66bpm

4.7 bg


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 17, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I was doing the same, made my own caps. I can confirm what @Skullcrusher said; I would get some slight dust on the outside of the capsule and it tasted like absolute ass. 😂


Shit ass tastes better than berberine.  I made the mistake of buying powder the first go around.  Can't even cover up the taste with peanut butter... made my peanut butter taste bad too lol


----------



## TODAY (Nov 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I tried the most potent Berberine I could find.
> 
> When it's super potent like mine was it is some nasty shit. It does work though.
> 
> ...





Adrenolin said:


> Shit ass tastes better than berberine.  I made the mistake of buying powder the first go around.  Can't even cover up the taste with peanut butter... made my peanut butter taste bad too lol


Yeah, a berberine capsule exploded in my mouth once and I briefly but seriously considered throwing myself out of a window just to make the pain stop


----------



## eazy (Nov 18, 2021)

bp 108/60
hr 78


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 18, 2021)

Put finger to neck ... At first 82 or 84 but after calming down a bit 19 or 20 for 15secs so x4 like 78 or 80


----------



## ftf (Nov 19, 2021)

My blood pressure has recently been running very high. Like 177/96. So I just started taking tadalafil, and it's coming down. 
I'm on 20 mg nolva and 200 mg DNP per day for two weeks now. Does anyone know if these drugs could be the cause of my high BP? 177/96 is not normal for me.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 19, 2021)

Not sure but thats very high ... Maybe carditone and or hawthrone berry will help too.


----------



## Benjo (Nov 22, 2021)

BP 152/93
HR 83


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 22, 2021)

my bp is usually high the first result because im nervous about the what the result will be ... but after realizing its not life threatening high i calm down a bit so by the 2nd or 3rd try im usually 125 over 55

pulse i can check any time and even while working and being active its been better but i did sleep amazing last night like a full 7 or 8 hours, was getting constant 70-75 results which is better than being in the 80s, not sure on glucose but i have berberine and ashwaganha coming to try to improve all these levels.

ive been taking half a cap of carditone every morning and one cap of hawthorne at night 565mg and garlic 1000mg twice per day. fish and flax oil too.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 23, 2021)

132/88, RHR 72, FBG 4.4


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2021)

Jealous of most of your blood pressures. I sit about 130/90 most mornings lately but Im on 500 mg test. Itll be down around 120/80 when Im off but it takes me three medications to get there. I tried a million supplements that are supposed to help with blood pressure and none moved the needle. I need big pharma


----------



## eazy (Nov 23, 2021)

bp 108/56
hr 78


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 23, 2021)

Most of these resting heart rates are pretty shitty though. Get some cardio in every day you fuggin apes.


----------



## eazy (Nov 23, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> resting heart rates are pretty shitty


jacked up on stims


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 23, 2021)

I think anything under 80 isnt too bad


----------



## Send0 (Nov 28, 2021)

BP: 102/74
BG: 86
Resting heart rate : 72


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> BP: 102/74
> BG: 86
> Resting heart rate : 72


thanks you were right, cialis does lower bp and by alot, fuck what reddit says guess theyre wrong, seeing your post made me check mine but i took 10mg cialis few hours ago, first check im always nervous but that still wasnt bad at 135/59 but high pulse from nerves like 110, but when i checked by hand earlier i was getting 70 per min. after calming down results were real low on left arm, like 120/40. switched to right arm and still got good results at 120/55 pulse 91 because cuff barely fits around arm and tightening makes me feel uncomfortable.

i believe my bp is fine if nerves arent involved but it real messes me at dr appts cause i get so nervous, so ill def take some cialis before from now on, maybe just 5mg tho ... thanks again.

any supps to lower hr? i try carditone but not 100% if its very effective and wont take that and cialis in the same day as it may lower bp too much.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2021)

BP: 105/72
BG: 84
Resting heart rate : 74


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 30, 2021)

Not really a resting hr as I just finished working out 20min ago, but...


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Dec 4, 2021)

BP- 100/56
HR- 58

BG- 113
(BG usually around 100, unsure if donating blood yesterday is factor for being elevated this AM?)


----------



## Yano (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 7, 2021)

Running around the house cleaning today.  Had a cheat meal yesterday night. Five Guys, triple bacon cheese burger with grilled cheese buns, all the way toppings and grilled onions, grilled green and jalepeno peppers, and grilled mushrooms and of course the large Fry... held the drink cause that shit is expensive($52.05 total for 3 burgers and 2 fries) lol had 2 beers, a glass of jefferson's ocean and 3 pieces of chocolate. 

This morning in between cleaning: 


Blood pressure: 134/84
Heart rate: 84bpm
Glucose: 65mg/dL
Ketones: 0.5mmol/L


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Running around the house cleaning today.  Had a cheat meal yesterday night. Five Guys, triple bacon cheese burger with grilled cheese buns, all the way toppings and grilled onions, grilled green and jalepeno peppers, and grilled mushrooms and of course the large Fry... held the drink cause that shit is expensive($52.05 total for 3 burgers and 2 fries) lol had 2 beers, a glass of jefferson's ocean and 3 pieces of chocolate.
> 
> This morning in between cleaning:
> 
> ...


Salt brings it up quick dont it?


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

bp 112/60
hr 84


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> HR- 58


never have I ever


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

eazy said:


> never have I ever



Never what?

This AM:

BP-103/55 
HR-54
BG-108


----------



## eazy (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Never what?
> 
> This AM:
> 
> ...


Had a hr that low. I'm in the 80's


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

eazy said:


> Had a hr that low. I'm in the 80's


Gotchya

1st time at my new PCP I was 36.

They sent me right back for EKG.

I tried to explain to them Bradycardia is a thing, and I've had it quite a while (decades). They tried talking me into a pacemaker.

"No thanks Jeff".

I have no symptoms. If I wake-up dead one morning, I'll know they were right.

Every time at the doc they go on about how I don't look my age, but turn around and tell me I'm part of the walking dead.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

125/80 57bpm


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

BP- 105/53
HR- 57

BG - 119

I ate a little before bed (9PM ish), and readings were taken about 3:30 AM. Could that be the reason for my elevated BG? It's generally at least 15 points lower.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> 125/80 57bpm


I cheated.  The night before, my blood pressure was 140/97 hr 84bpm...I took 5mg nebivolol and 80mg valsartan before bed and voila decent numbers in the morning. Lol


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I cheated.  The night before, my blood pressure was 140/97 hr 84bpm...I took 5mg nebivolol and 80mg valsartan before bed and voila decent numbers in the morning. Lol


Which do you think lowered the hr?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Which do you think lowered the hr?


The beta blocker, nebivolol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I cheated.  The night before, my blood pressure was 140/97 hr 84bpm...I took 5mg nebivolol and 80mg valsartan before bed and voila decent numbers in the morning. Lol



Lisinopril fan myself


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lisinopril fan myself


Too early to say for myself as this is self medicating, and only the first time I've used a bp med


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Too early to say for myself as this is self medicating, and only the first time I've used a bp med


Same
I just take lisinopril at the end of a Tren or intense run, when BP jacks up
I'll take it for the final 2ish weeks and a month after, then I'll taper from 10mg to 5mg ED, then cease after a final 2 weeks and my BP is typically GTG


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2021)

Cheat meal for dinner. Wife and I had Taco bell.

Supreme soft taco party pack (me)
Nacho bell grande (me)
Double steak & jalepeno grilled cheese burrito (me)
Chicken quesadilla (wife)
Soda (wife)

Bet my blood pressure this morning would have been stupid high without the meds last night. 

126/76
Rhr 66bpm


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Cheat meal for dinner. Wife and I had Taco bell.
> 
> Supreme soft taco party pack (me)
> Nacho bell grande (me)
> ...


Just looked up, 4,180 calories and 9,710mg sodium in my cheat meal. Guess I'm fasting today for a quick flush. Lol


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 11, 2021)

116/73.  It looks like the BP medication is working.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 11, 2021)

145/75, either the wireless omron evolv is out of whack or the novacaine I got at the dentist this morning really raised the pressure.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 3, 2022)

Yesterday:

113/57 
56 bpm resting


----------



## Rickt (Nov 5, 2022)

Always been an over achiever. Runs in the family. Vampires run a little hot. This is considered by my doctors (more than one) to be ok for me. But don't stress.


----------



## eazy (Nov 5, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Always been an over achiever. Runs in the family. Vampires run a little hot. This is considered by my doctors (more than one) to be ok for me. But don't stress.
> View attachment 31628








						the blood pressure thread
					

07/25/22 121/61 hr 65



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Always been an over achiever. Runs in the family. Vampires run a little hot. This is considered by my doctors (more than one) to be ok for me. But don't stress.
> View attachment 31628


Has he not thrown you on any BP meds????  😳😳😳


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 5, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Always been an over achiever. Runs in the family. Vampires run a little hot. This is considered by my doctors (more than one) to be ok for me. But don't stress.
> View attachment 31628


Wtf


----------



## Rickt (Nov 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Wtf


Don't stress guys. I've always been like this. Born like it. Been to more heart specialists than you've had breakfast. It is a gift. I train like a machine. I'm super strong and have been burning out training partners for 34years. Yes 34 years working out like a machine with that as my resting bp and heart rate.
You dont have to understand it. But you should envy it. The harder i train the higher it goes. No nose bleeds no blackouts. I train in 250 over 110 range. It's a gift.  My family all die of cancer all breast and colon. Never heart failure.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Don't stress guys. I've always been like this. Born like it. Been to more heart specialists than you've had breakfast. It is a gift. I train like a machine. I'm super strong and have been burning out training partners for 34years. Yes 34 years working out like a machine with that as my resting bp and heart rate.
> You dont have to understand it. But you should envy it. The harder i train the higher it goes. No nose bleeds no blackouts. I train in 250 over 110 range. It's a gift.  My family all die of cancer all breast and colon. Never heart failure.


You realize that elite athletes' resting heart rates are actually low right? Or am I a dumb ass for not picking up on the sarcasm? My average resting heart rate over the last 7 days has been 58.


----------



## Rickt (Nov 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You realize that elite athletes' resting heart rates are actually low right? Or am I a dumb ass for not picking up on the sarcasm? My average resting heart rate over the last 7 days has been 58.


Yes that is correct. But as I said I don't understand it myself or care. You would take  meds to lower yours that high and rightly so. But I'm not like that. If i get down to 185. Yes not a typo i go to the doc at 185 to get meds to raise my bp. Danger for me is under 180. That is low. I'm not the only one in the world like this. There are a ton of us. To me I'm normal and anyone at 120 seems redicilous. My heart muscles are very strong. Arteries quite small. But the specialists explain it is brain heart programming.  It can't be changed. It is unlikely to kill me as it may others. But I've already had two cancer opperations just this year and it is still there. My mother didnt make 35 years old. My father didnt make 37. I'm ok I've out lived them. Just accept it is unusual and Google it. Look up Australian test subject and you may see me in a hospital bed.


----------



## Slabiathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Rickt said:


> Yes that is correct. But as I said I don't understand it myself or care. You would take  meds to lower yours that high and rightly so. But I'm not like that. If i get down to 185. Yes not a typo i go to the doc at 185 to get meds to raise my bp. Danger for me is under 180. That is low. I'm not the only one in the world like this. There are a ton of us. To me I'm normal and anyone at 120 seems redicilous. My heart muscles are very strong. Arteries quite small. But the specialists explain it is brain heart programming.  It can't be changed. It is unlikely to kill me as it may others. But I've already had two cancer opperations just this year and it is still there. My mother didnt make 35 years old. My father didnt make 37. I'm ok I've out lived them. Just accept it is unusual and Google it. Look up Australian test subject and you may see me in a hospital bed.


Right on man! It is fascinating. Well here's to a speedy recovery from those operations and to your health. I'm glad you worked with specialists to find a customized plan, buddy! I definitely don't envy the situation but I'm glad you are making it work for you and not letting it hold you back.


----------



## Rickt (Nov 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Right on man! It is fascinating. Well here's to a speedy recovery from those operations and to your health. I'm glad you worked with specialists to find a customized plan, buddy! I definitely don't envy the situation but I'm glad you are making it work for you and not letting it hold you back.


Thanks man. No real down side to my unusual bp. You have a heart rate range around 150. 60 at rest 210 at best. Because the walls r so thick my resting is about 80 and max when young 180. Now maybe 160. 
Other problem is the artileries. The small arteries in lungs and brain have thicker walls. My blood doesnt oxygenate as well and that poor oxygen doesnt pass to my brain well. So that is why my iq is between a mouse and donkey. Now you know what you suspected. I'm mentally challenged. But it not like I was ever smart. Teachers preferred i stay home.
But like all you guys you only know what you have and make the most of it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2022)

129/77, 59 hr


----------

